# Benidorm Market Stalls



## Pollypocket (Sep 22, 2009)

Does anybody know any contacts at Benidorm wednesday & Sunday Markets?
I am looking to get a stall there from end of March this year.
Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi,
Sorry don't have any contacts. Why did you want a contact, just to know a bit more about the market? I suppose you know that you'll have to get a license and that everything will be regulated by the town hall?? I've heard that it's difficult to get a pitch in some areas. Here's a link to a thread that might help you!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ing-spain/31679-market-stall-information.html


----------



## Pollypocket (Sep 22, 2009)

I wanted to know how i go about getting a stall on the market, I spoke with the Ayuntameinto & they told me to go down to the market and ask.

Im back in the UK now!! Anybody in Benidorm whos going to the Market soon who could ask for me?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pollypocket said:


> I wanted to know how i go about getting a stall on the market, I spoke with the Ayuntameinto & they told me to go down to the market and ask.
> 
> Im back in the UK now!! Anybody in Benidorm whos going to the Market soon who could ask for me?


I live too far away to help you, but its my understanding that you have to apply to the Ayuntamientos and obtain a licence and pay a fee - thats how it works here I think!? If the markets over there are anything like the markets in my bit of Spain, I cant imagine who you could ask at the actual market?? Apart from other traders?????


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pollypocket said:


> I wanted to know how i go about getting a stall on the market, I spoke with the Ayuntameinto & they told me to go down to the market and ask.
> 
> Im back in the UK now!! Anybody in Benidorm whos going to the Market soon who could ask for me?


Well, that's a surprise to me!! Sounds easier than I thought!

In fact, it surprised me so much I went to the ayuntamiento of Benidorm page and found this downloadable form that you have to fill in to ask for a stall on the market (mercadillo). At the bottom it tells you all the papers you have to give in.
http://portal.benidorm.org/benidorm...ocs/COMERCIO-2_Solicitud_Plaza_MERCADILLO.pdf


----------



## Pollypocket (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes I got that form already, but when I rang the market department up she said that the Wednesday & Sunday Market was a private market and I had to go down to talk to the market inspector about getting a pitch.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pollypocket said:


> Yes I got that form already, but when I rang the market department up she said that the Wednesday & Sunday Market was a private market and I had to go down to talk to the market inspector about getting a pitch.


OK, so , do you know who the market inspector is?????????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have you tried the guardia civil in Benedorm?? Or ask the Ayuntamiento for the name of the inspector Cos they would know and be involved I'm sure? I thought all the markets were private, but had to be, by law governed by the Ayuntamiento??? Maybe it works differently over in Benedorm - The only Market I know that is private as such is the car boot sale in coin on a sunday morning - but even for that you have to pay and get your pitch from the Ayuntamiento?

Jo xx


----------



## Pollypocket (Sep 22, 2009)

I dont know, its doing my head in now. I think I will ring the Ayuntamiento back and see if I get any more joy from her. Or I will just have to get on a plane and go & find him myself.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pollypocket said:


> I dont know, its doing my head in now. I think I will ring the Ayuntamiento back and see if I get any more joy from her. Or I will just have to get on a plane and go & find him myself.



I'm sorry if we seem unhelpful, if you see it from our point of view tho??. In Spain, generally to get a pitch at a Market involves jumping thru hoops with the Ayuntamiento, paperwork, red tape etc, paying up front for a lease and of course having a good sound knowledge of the language or a translator. Benidorm market maybe different to all the others??? (Spain can be strange like that lol), but even if one of us could could go there and find the inspector, you would need to discuss it all with him - prices, type, location and size of pitch, fill out forms, produce your NIE/padron, paperwork, licences etc.... Its not something that someone could pop down to the market and do for you

Let us know how you get on tho and maybe we'll be better equiped to advise in future?? 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm sorry if we seem unhelpful, if you see it from our point of view tho??. In Spain, generally to get a pitch at a Market involves jumping thru hoops with the Ayuntamiento, paperwork, red tape etc, paying up front for a lease and of course having a good sound knowledge of the language or a translator. Benidorm market maybe different to all the others??? (Spain can be strange like that lol), but even if one of us could could go there and find the inspector, you would need to discuss it all with him - prices, type, location and size of pitch, fill out forms, produce your NIE/padron, paperwork, licences etc.... Its not something that someone could pop down to the market and do for you
> 
> Let us know how you get on tho and maybe we'll be better equiped to advise in future??
> 
> Jo xxx


actually a 'private market' could be a rastro - what we might call a 'boot sale', but a bit more formal?

they still need a licence, but pitch fees go to the license holder

if that's the case it's just pay on the day


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I wonder where my co mod Stravinski is?? I think he'd know about Benidorm Market, I think he's been there and would know what sort of market it is and how it all works


Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

...... dont ask me how, but my son says he knows about Benidorm markets?????????? His friends dad has been there!!??????


There are two markets. The Wednesday and Sunday one is the official Ayuntamiento market and then theres a smaller one Rastro "El cisne", which is a car boot type market?? and thats on Sundays and maybe Saturdays too???

I cant vouch for the accuracy of this tho

Jo xxx


----------



## Pollypocket (Sep 22, 2009)

Hopefully I will have it sorted soon, I have someone on the case for me. I'll let you know


----------



## glasshalffull (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi Pollypocket, did you manage to get a pitch on Benidorm market, or any info in to doing so?


----------

